
Gmail to No Longer Auto Add Contacts - lurkage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/07/gmail-to-no-longer-auto-add-contacts.html
======
attack
Their chat system is by far the most retarded. If you have multiple aliases
tied into one gmail account then gmail chat will readily leak out all of your
identities to everyone.

~~~
immad
Yeah, I always found this aspect quite amusing, but I always liked the auto-
add

------
ALee
It's really not gone. They're just moving Auto Add to Suggested Contacts.

------
jraines
thank god -- now if they'll only fix their retarded way of friending/following
people in Google Reader, i can start eating again.

